# Have you tried Madox Medica DNP?



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, just looking for some feedback about Madox Medica DNP

Have you ever used it? What were your results / was your experience with it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry for my lack of knowledge but what is dnp ? :confused1:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I ordered 100x250mg of their DNP, not arrived yet but as soon as it does, I'll be using it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

JamieSL said:


> Sorry for my lack of knowledge but what is dnp ? :confused1:


It's short for 2.4 Dinitrophenol. The most effective but also most dangerous weight loss aid there is.

Do not even consider using without thorough research


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

I've used it, and will be again in a few weeks. Used for about 3 weeks and lost just short of a stone of fat. Worth it if you can find someone/somewhere that sells them.

As Echo says, make sure you do your research. And keep to a low dose, especially if you're brand-hopping. Different brands have different potencies.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> I've used it, and will be again in a few weeks. Used for about 3 weeks and lost just short of a stone of fat. Worth it if you can find someone/somewhere that sells them.
> 
> As Echo says, make sure you do your research. And keep to a low dose, especially if you're brand-hopping. Different brands have different potencies.


Thanks a ton man!

Yes, I advocate low doses too, that's why I wanted to buy their 125 mg DNP but since I'm starting winter I will go for their 250 mg DNP, that way I use only 1 cap a day.

Will sure to do a log too, just wanted to know if they are legit or underdosed in before hand.

Thanks !

1 stone in two weeks is amazing man !


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

looks like klona labs relabled beware!!


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

enka said:


> looks like klona labs relabled beware!!


The lads behind madox have been around well before klona. Not sure if I'm allowed to, but if you have tor, and frequent some of the markets on there, you'll see they've been around for a good while.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Echo said:


> I ordered 100x250mg of their DNP, not arrived yet but as soon as it does, I'll be using it


Hey man, did your DNP arrived? I ordered the same and was wondering if you got yours?

Thanks.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hey man, did your DNP arrived? I ordered the same and was wondering if you got yours?
> 
> Thanks.


I ordered mine last Friday and they arrived yesterday, well technically not arrived as I need to go to the Post Office to collect them

They were supposed to arrive on Monday/Tuesday, but they sent me an email saying that it was going to be late because they had stock issues


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Echo said:


> I ordered mine last Friday and they arrived yesterday, well technically not arrived as I need to go to the Post Office to collect them
> 
> They were supposed to arrive on Monday/Tuesday, but they sent me an email saying that it was going to be late because they had stock issues


Amazing! At least you have them now, will you start a log?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Amazing! At least you have them now, will you start a log?


I wasn't planning on it, but if people would like me to, then I will.

I think it might be a good idea, the cravings for food you get on DNP literally obliterates any determination you have... I think the log might be a good idea to stick to everything as planned

In fact, I think I will


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just in case someone read this thread: These guys are confirmed scammers.

Don't buy anything from *Kurtis Enos*, *Kyle Enos* or *Kyle Haley* from UK. The will steal your money.

If you have any doubt send me a PM, I have their bank accounts, paypal accounts, emails and their city, street number and postal code.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Echo said:


> I wasn't planning on it, but if people would like me to, then I will.
> 
> I think it might be a good idea, the cravings for food you get on DNP literally obliterates any determination you have... I think the log might be a good idea to stick to everything as planned
> 
> In fact, I think I will


I will be doing the same as u starting monday man, have u been taking sibutramine on your cycles? or have u tried caffeine tabs for energy?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> I will be doing the same as u starting monday man, have u been taking sibutramine on your cycles? or have u tried caffeine tabs for energy?


Only thing I used for appetite suppressants/energy was caffeine


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo said:


> Only thing I used for appetite suppressants/energy was caffeine


What did you use as your caffeine source and how much did you take mate? Did it help?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> What did you use as your caffeine source and how much did you take mate? Did it help?


I used GO Nutritions Caffeine Tablets mate, and to be honest no it didn't really help that much as a stimulant or appetite suppressant.

It was in the cupboard, so I used it. Wouldn't purposely plan to buy it for when running DNP. I would use DMAA or Ephedrine for that


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

WTF: Seems I have a lab now, wonder if i get discount 

Cracking name though


----------

